# Sticky  Key FOB Transmitter Programming



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

*Transmitter Programming*
The transmitter may not communicate with the receiver if any of the following situations occurs:


The transmitter battery wears down.
The transmitter key has been replaced.
The Body Control Module (BCM) has been replaced.
Perform the synchronizing procedure if the transmitter does not communicate with the receiver. If the transmitter and/or receiver are replaced, preform the following programming procedure:

*Programming Transmitters Without Tech 2*

Turn the ignition to ON, then wait 10 minutes for the next step in the programming sequence.
After the 10 minutes have elapsed, the car horn will chirp once. Turn the ignition switch to the OFF position within 5 minutes after the horn has sounded, then to the ON position within 5 seconds after switching it OFF.
Leave the key in the ON position for 10 minutes. After the 10 minutes have elapsed, the car horn will chirp twice. Turn the ignition switch to the OFF position within 5 minutes after the horn has sounded, then to the ON position within 5 seconds after switching it OFF.
Leave the key in the ON position for 10 minutes. After the 10 minutes have elapsed, the car horn will chirp 3 times.
Verify that the security indicator in the instrument cluster has stopped flashing and attempt to start the vehicle.
Turn the ignition to OFF and remove the key from the ignition switch.
Move approximately 3 meters (10 ft) away from the vehicle and test the transmitter functions to validate that the transmitter has been programmed successfully.


----------

